# Laptop für Games und co.



## sgtBlackbird (16. März 2014)

*Laptop für Games und co.*

Hallo Leute, 

Ich suche einen Laptop für Spiele wie LoL, WoW, Diablo 3, HotS, SC2.
Nebenbei sollte er stabil und sicher laufen für die nächsten 3 Jahre. Ich schaue streams und brauche ihn für die uni.
Festplatte muss nicht riesig sein da ich noch eine externe besitze. Windows 8 oder 7 ist mir egal, lieber wäre mir das betriebssystem was smoother mit den hardware komponenten läuft.

Persönlich bin ich in diesen Games mehr casual als hardcore zocker unterwegs, daher ist es mir auch nicht wichtig dass alles auf höchsten Einstellungen läuft. 

Habe mich bereits ein wenig im local MediaMarkt mal umgesehen und konnte für meine Schmerzgrenze 600 Euro, schon etwas finden.

ASUS R704VC-TY226H Preisvergleich | Geizhals 

Acer Aspire E1-772G-54208G50Mnsk, IGP, schwarz/silber Preisvergleich | Geizhals 

Acer Aspire E1-572G-54208G1TMnkk, Radeon HD 8670M (NX.M8KEV.005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals 

Ich bedanke mich für eure Zeit und Vor\Ratschläge

Mfg sgtBlackbird


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (16. März 2014)

Da siehst du, wie die Grafikkarten so abschneiden:

NVIDIA GeForce GT 720M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
Intel HD Graphics 4600 - NotebookCheck.net Tech
AMD Radeon HD 8670M - NotebookCheck.net Tech

Die 720 schneidet da am besten ab, aber auch da wurde oft auf 1024x720 getestet, das heißt ,dass es bei deiner Auflösung nochmal schlechter läuft. Und der i3 ist auch nicht grade ein Monster.

Muss es denn wirklich ein Laptop sein, oder kann es auch ein Desktop PC sein. Da bekämst du für das Geld wirklich sehr spielefähige PCs.

Ansonsten hat der hier eine GT 740 drin.
Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E540, Core i5-4200M, 4GB RAM, 500GB, GeForce GT 740M (20C6006JGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Auflösung ist dafür etwas schlechter. Für die Leistung ist das besser, vll dafür nicht ganz so gestochen scharf. Dürfte bei der Displaygröße aber ok sein.


----------



## sgtBlackbird (16. März 2014)

Jop muss leider ein Laptop sein da ich viel unterwegs bin.
Brauche auch nicht die Ultra Hd auflösung  leistung und stabilität sind mir wichtiger

Danke dir!


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (17. März 2014)

Dann würde ich wirklich eine etwas niedrigere Auflösung wählen, da das Leistung spart. Es müssen ja qeniger Pixel berechnet werden. und dan es ja dann eh nur für unterwegs ist, sollte das in Ordnung gehen. Du kannst mal bei Geizhals.de zu Laptops navigieren und da ganz genau filtern, was du willst.


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2014)

Für 600€ solltest Du an sich auch was mit einer Karte wie der GTX 740m finden können - das würde ich als Minimum nehmen. Vlt auch Restposten mit einer 630m, 635m oder 640m. Aber nur eine 720m, das ist echt ganz weit unten vor allem für den Preis. Da gibt es Notebooks für 400€, die nicht schwächer sind...


----------

